# Apparizioni e sparizioni.



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
Con zod non vado d'accordo,ma non vado via perchè con lui non c'è sintonia,spero che zod continuerà a scrivere,penso anche che mi sono anche legato ad altri,e forse è giusto restare per questi.
Certo ogni tanto ci penso, come tutti,magari vorrei leggerezza,magari ho capito che qui dentro sono un pò più vero che fuori,qui posso permettermi di raccontare cose di me che fuori non racconterei mai.E ci sta che qui dentro gira voce che io possa essere solo una proiezionee magari alto 1.50,5 cm di cazzo,e girare con una panda diesel.:rotfl:
Non ho la presunzione di poter aiutare nessuno,io posso solo dare una chiave di lettura diversa,legata al mio percorso di vita,punto.
Insomma sto posto mi da e mi toglie,e so bene che questo posto,sopravviverà a tutto anche al saluto di claudio,forse qui ormai scrive claudio...e fuori vive oscuro...!Dovreste sempre baciarmi languidamente il culo,cari utenti,maschi e femmine,senza storie,con rispetto,nient'altro,apprezzerei,davvero.E non sto scherzando.Nulla di erotico,solo considerazione meglio specificare...
Quando tornate?Non vi sentireste responsabili se nella'vostra assenza mattia dovesse scoparsi una?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...


Tornano.Non ti preoccupare....


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...



Ciao

la lista di chi si è allontanato è decisamente più lunga ...
Alcuni ritorneranno, atri forse no. 

Vedremo ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2015)

Soprattutto andarsene è un po' come darla vinta all'altro
Io non me ne andrei mai solo per questo
Figurati se mi abbasso a far contento quello o quelli con cui ho discusso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Soprattutto andarsene è un po' come darla vinta all'altro
> Io non me ne andrei mai solo per questo
> Figurati se mi abbasso a far contento quello o quelli con cui ho discusso.


Capito?:rotfl:le donne del nord....


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *la lista di chi si è allontanato è decisamente più lunga ..*.
> Alcuni ritorneranno, atri forse no.
> ...


Da chi legge da anni la lista è sempre più lunga, molti più che ritornare sbirceranno  in privato ma il forum e come una droga e chi è qui da tanto non puo farne a meno.
Però c'è da dire che con i raduni sono nate amicizie e frequentazioni con scambio di telefoni quindi possono sempre sapere cosa succede qui.
Ciao Sienne un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*No*



ologramma ha detto:


> Da chi legge da anni la lista è sempre più lunga, molti più che ritornare sbirceranno  in privato ma il forum e come una droga e chi è qui da tanto non puo farne a meno.
> Però c'è da dire che con i raduni sono nate amicizie e frequentazioni con scambio di telefoni quindi possono sempre sapere cosa succede qui.
> Ciao Sienne un abbraccio


Non è il mio caso.Io ho il vizio non la dipendenza.Magari dopo un pò è bello anche cambiare vizio.


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è il mio caso.Io ho il vizio non la dipendenza.Magari dopo un pò è bello anche cambiare vizio.


Non assottigliare vizio o dipendenza  sempre una costrizione è. quindi come la si vuol chiamare o se sei al pc o al cellulare è la prima cosa che si fa , certo tu sei da più anni qui ma anche io da quando leggo e scrivo ( diciamo così) ci sono da prima del cambio del forum
Buona giornata ma si buon lavoro, come dimo al mio paese " u lavoro te mazza


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Da chi legge da anni la lista è sempre più lunga, molti più che ritornare sbirceranno  in privato ma il forum e come una droga e chi è qui da tanto non puo farne a meno.
> Però c'è da dire che con i raduni sono nate amicizie e frequentazioni con scambio di telefoni quindi possono sempre sapere cosa succede qui.
> Ciao Sienne un abbraccio



Ciao ologramma,


sapere cosa accade qui? Perché, qui cosa accade?




sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> Non assottigliare vizio o dipendenza  sempre una costrizione è. quindi come la si vuol chiamare o se sei al pc o al cellulare è la prima cosa che si fa , certo tu sei da più anni qui ma anche io da quando leggo e scrivo ( diciamo così) ci sono da prima del cambio del forum
> Buona giornata ma si buon lavoro, come dimo al mio paese " u lavoro te mazza


Be ios ta distinzione la faccio.:rotflico sempre a tutti di non abituarsi alla mia presenza.....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soprattutto andarsene è un po' come darla vinta all'altro
> Io non me ne andrei mai solo per questo
> Figurati se mi abbasso a far contento quello o quelli con cui ho discusso.


Perchè sei scema e non capisci un cazzo. Non è "darla vinta". Se uno ha ragione ha ragione. Se t'incaponisci per "non darmela vinta" sei una mentecatta che non capisce che il punto non sono io o tu ma il fatto che uno dei due sbaglia perchè non possiamo avere ragione entrambi. 
Cosa ti abbassi che? Tu prima eventualmente alzati, altro che abbassarti. Che non bastano dodici centimetri di tacco per acquisire statura. ed in questo momento sei al fondo della fossa delle Marianne di qualsivoglia statura. 
Detto questo: non me ne fotte niente se la "gente" se ne va perchè "bu' bu' JB è cattivo". E' gente di merda, persone di merda, e manco me ne fotte NIENTE se sanno dare buoni consigli a qualcuno che viene qui e sta male, per loro non capiscono un CAZZO DI NIENTE e soprattutto moralmente parlando sono delle MERDE (già detto, vero?). Possono tornare o andarsene o che, ma se rimangono io le inculo a prescindere perchè tanto si meritano da me. Occhio per occhio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei scema e non capisci un cazzo. Non è "darla vinta". Se uno ha ragione ha ragione. Se t'incaponisci per "non darmela vinta" sei una mentecatta che non capisce che il punto non sono io o tu ma il fatto che uno dei due sbaglia perchè non possiamo avere ragione entrambi.
> Cosa ti abbassi che? Tu prima eventualmente alzati, altro che abbassarti. Che non bastano dodici centimetri di tacco per acquisire statura. ed in questo momento sei al fondo della fossa delle Marianne di qualsivoglia statura.
> Detto questo: non me ne fotte niente se la "gente" se ne va perchè "bu' bu' JB è cattivo". E' gente di merda, persone di merda, e manco me ne fotte NIENTE se sanno dare buoni consigli a qualcuno che viene qui e sta male, per loro non capiscono un CAZZO DI NIENTE e soprattutto moralmente parlando sono delle MERDE (già detto, vero?). Possono tornare o andarsene o che, ma se rimangono io le inculo a prescindere perchè tanto si meritano da me. Occhio per occhio.


Jb io ponevo la questione che non è giusto andarsene per qualcuno.Si va via perchè si sta male qui.Secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb io ponevo la questione che non è giusto andarsene per qualcuno.Si va via perchè si sta male qui.Secondo me.


Ho capito.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb io ponevo la questione che non è giusto andarsene per qualcuno.Si va via perchè si sta male qui.Secondo me.



Ciao

cosa dovrebbe far sentire male, nello stare qui?

Un conto è, arrivare a non avere più nulla da dire ... ma ciò non fa stare male. 
Un conto è, non voler più parlare di certe tematiche ... ma qui si può parlare anche di altro  ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...


È una questione di scelte, andarsene o restare, e le motivazioni possono essere diverse. Generalmente se le scelte sono ben ponderate e ragionate diventano definitive, se sono fatte " di pancia" più facilmente si ritorna indietro. Comunque non è la prima volta che a causa di scazzi qualcuno si allontana per un po' per poi rientrare.... Ma torniamo al vero nocciolo del post  quindi in realtà sei alto 1,50, mini cazzo e panda diesel ?( non era meglio metano? così risparmiavi  )


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È una questione di scelte, andarsene o restare, e le motivazioni possono essere diverse. Generalmente se le scelte sono ben ponderate e ragionate diventano definitive, se sono fatte " di pancia" più facilmente si ritorna indietro. Comunque non è la prima volta che a causa di scazzi qualcuno si allontana per un po' per poi rientrare.... Ma torniamo al vero nocciolo del post  quindi in realtà sei alto 1,50, mini cazzo e panda diesel ?( non era meglio metano? così risparmiavi  )


SI,1.50,mini pisello e panda diesel...punto sulla simpatia...almeno quella.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,1.50,mini pisello e panda diesel...punto sulla simpatia...almeno quella.


dai 1.50 non ce credo... non credo nemmeno all 1.91 .. secondo me sei tipo 1.70 risicato, che pe uscì co te una deve venire con le pianelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,1.50,mini pisello e panda diesel...punto sulla simpatia...almeno quella.


Eeehhh la simpatia fa miracoli


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai 1.50 non ce credo... non credo nemmeno all 1.91 .. secondo me sei tipo 1.70 risicato, che pe uscì co te una deve venire con le pianelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


daje brava! che se glielo dico io si offende :mexican:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> daje brava! che se glielo dico io si offende :mexican:


perché con te c'è un'altra questione aperta  quella sul gattomortume e sul tirarsi indietro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lì s'offende..


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perché con te c'è un'altra questione aperta  quella sul gattomortume e sul tirarsi indietro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lì s'offende..


e si, è timido ma si offende se glielo dico...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhh la simpatia fa miracoli


Sono pure timido....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dai 1.50 non ce credo... non credo nemmeno all 1.91 .. secondo me sei tipo 1.70 risicato, che pe uscì co te una deve venire con le pianelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si, io sono un cazzaro,e non mi faccio vedere in giro proprio per non essere sgamato.Poi si sa, meglio descriversi alti..le donne hanno un debole per quelli alti...tranne drusilla,ovviamente...gli starei sul cazzo anche se fossi 1'91 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si, *io sono un cazzaro,e non mi faccio vedere in giro proprio per non essere sgamato*.Poi si sa, meglio descriversi alti..le donne hanno un debole per quelli alti...tranne drusilla,ovviamente...gli starei sul cazzo anche se fossi 1'91 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aaah ecco, l'ho sempre immaginato infatti .. e simy che è l'unica che ti conosce ti regge il gioco


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si, io sono un cazzaro,e non mi faccio vedere in giro proprio per non essere sgamato.Poi si sa, meglio descriversi alti..le donne hanno un debole per quelli alti...tranne drusilla,ovviamente...gli starei sul cazzo anche se fossi 1'91 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Alto,basso,grasso,magro....uno solo è il numero che conta : il 25.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Alto,basso,grasso,magro....uno solo è il numero che conta : il 25.



Ciao

e una presa decisa ... nulla di titubante ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> aaah ecco, l'ho sempre immaginato infatti .. e simy che è l'unica che ti conosce ti regge il gioco


E si,fra un pò salterà fuori la verità..e sai che figuara di merda?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Eratò ha detto:


> Alto,basso,grasso,magro....uno solo è il numero che conta : il 25.


A stento supero i 5,ma a stento e in discesa....al buio ci arrivo di sicuro.Tanto qui dentro si finsice sempre a parlare di cm....:rotfl::rotfl:e da un 3d serio....si parla del mio timido membro...ed io dovrei restare in questo posto?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e una presa decisa ... nulla di titubante ...
> 
> ...


:up:...che poi pur che fosse l'uomo più affascinante del mondo prima,se mancano questi 2 elementi ti crolla tutto inevitabilmente....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> e si, è timido ma si offende se glielo dico...


Bella sorella....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> :up:...che poi pur che fosse l'uomo più affascinante del mondo prima,se mancano questi 2 elementi ti crolla tutto inevitabilmente....


1'50,5 cm di pisello  in tiro,non sono affascintante,per nulla,ma sono simpatico,a giorni alterni.


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si, io sono un cazzaro,e non mi faccio vedere in giro proprio per non essere sgamato.Poi si sa, meglio descriversi alti..le donne hanno un debole per quelli alti...tranne drusilla,ovviamente...gli starei sul cazzo anche se fossi 1'91 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi stanno sul cazzo i gattamorti  poi se sono piccoletti ancora di più


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> mi stanno sul cazzo i gattamorti  poi se sono piccoletti ancora di piùView attachment 10425


No.A te ti sto sul cazzo io a prescindere...:rotfl:e so pure piccoletto.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.A te ti sto sul cazzo io a prescindere...:rotfl:e so pure piccoletto.:rotfl::rotfl:


prima o poi avrò la tua pellaccia, letteralmente :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> prima o poi avrò la tua pellaccia, letteralmente :rotfl:
> View attachment 10426


Oddio :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 1'50,5 cm di pisello  in tiro,non sono affascintante,per nulla,ma sono simpatico,a giorni alterni.


Ao Oscu' se c'interessava la simpatia andavamo a zelig eh?E poi neanche puoi illudere la popolazione femminile del forum come e quando ti pare a te...È mancanza di etica questa...Quindi giù i pant.....ehmmmm la verità una volta per tutte


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :up:...che poi pur che fosse l'uomo più affascinante del mondo prima,se mancano questi 2 elementi ti crolla tutto inevitabilmente....



Ciao

infatti ... 

come il titolo del thread ... apparizioni e sparizioni ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Drusilla*



drusilla ha detto:


> prima o poi avrò la tua pellaccia, letteralmente :rotfl:
> View attachment 10426


Be, fra un insulto e un altro...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ...
> 
> ...


Se ti ci metti pure te,mi arrendo.Giuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be, fra un insulto e un altro...:rotfl::rotfl:


troppo bello quel gif, non ho resistito... solo tu mi dai soddisfazioni


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ...
> 
> ...


Perché la simpatia,che è l'unica cosa che dice di aver da offrire,a giorni alterni?Niente,nulla...tutto sparito in un bolla di sapone...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



drusilla ha detto:


> troppo bello quel gif, non ho resistito... solo tu mi dai soddisfazioni


Sono orgoglioso,d'altronde 1.50 e 5 cm che cosa potrei offrire di più?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> prima o poi avrò la tua pellaccia, letteralmente :rotfl:
> View attachment 10426


ma che è 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Perché la simpatia,che è l'unica cosa che dice di aver da offrire,a giorni alterni?Niente,nulla...tutto sparito in un bolla di sapone...:rotfl:


Voi donne sapete essere generose davanti alla verità....


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi donne sapete essere generose davanti alla verità....


Dipende....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma che è
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dajie pure spago all'amica tua....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Io*



Eratò ha detto:


> Dipende....


Ho questa speranza....sarete generose?premierete la simpatia?


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dajie pure spago all'amica tua....:rotfl:


ma che è una tuta preservativo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: santoddioooooo ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei scema e non capisci un cazzo. Non è "darla vinta". Se uno ha ragione ha ragione. Se t'incaponisci per "non darmela vinta" sei una mentecatta che non capisce che il punto non sono io o tu ma il fatto che uno dei due sbaglia perchè non possiamo avere ragione entrambi.
> Cosa ti abbassi che? Tu prima eventualmente alzati, altro che abbassarti. Che non bastano dodici centimetri di tacco per acquisire statura. ed in questo momento sei al fondo della fossa delle Marianne di qualsivoglia statura.
> Detto questo: non me ne fotte niente se la "gente" se ne va perchè "bu' bu' JB è cattivo". E' gente di merda, persone di merda, e manco me ne fotte NIENTE se sanno dare buoni consigli a qualcuno che viene qui e sta male, per loro non capiscono un CAZZO DI NIENTE e soprattutto moralmente parlando sono delle MERDE (già detto, vero?). Possono tornare o andarsene o che, ma se rimangono io le inculo a prescindere perchè tanto si meritano da me. Occhio per occhio.


Ti sei sentito chiamato in causa? 
Era un discorso generale. E confermi che se se ne vanno tu (genetico) hai la conferma di aver ragione.,
Cosa che dubito pensino le persone che non scrivono più


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho questa speranza....sarete generose?premierete la simpatia?


Ma se pure quella è a giorni alterni...!Vai cercando...A un certo punto il cervello si blocca e dice "ma chi ce lo fa fare!":rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che è una tuta preservativo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: santoddioooooo ahahahahahahahahahahah


bravaaa! per schizzinosi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> bravaaa! per schizzinosi :rotfl:


A me serve più piccola....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma se pure quella è a giorni alterni...!Vai cercando...A un certo punto il cervello si blocca e dice "ma chi ce lo fa fare!":rotfl:


Si,a me sembra irrispettoso...e tutte le risate che vi ho fatto fare?Adesso vi tirate indietro?


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a me sembra irrispettoso...e tutte le risate che vi ho fatto fare?Adesso vi tirate indietro?


Parlavo in generale...tu sei sempre l'eccezione della regola..


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> bravaaa! per schizzinosi :rotfl:


no vabbè Dru mi sento male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tutte tu le trovi!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no vabbè Dru mi sento male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tutte tu le trovi!! :carneval:


Tu continua pure...:rotfl::rotfl:quando c'è da fare una merda oscuro...drusilla..tira fuori una creatività... incredibile...:rotfl::rotfl:e non si ferma....proprio no...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale...tu sei sempre l'eccezione della regola..


Grazie,mi stanno complessando ste donne... io già soffro per la mia timidezza...


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu continua pure...:rotfl::rotfl:quando c'è da fare una merda oscuro...drusilla..tira fuori una creatività... incredibile...:rotfl::rotfl:e non si ferma....proprio no...:rotfl:


no giuro oscù non rido per te, mi fa ridere questa tutina stile preservativo totale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ora la screenoshotto e me la rivendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... che grande invenzione gli screenshot, vè??? :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,mi stanno complessando ste donne... io già soffro per la mia timidezza...


Ma se ti amano tutte!Son timide e non riescono a dirtelo


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,mi stanno complessando ste donne... io già soffro per la mia timidezza...



Ciao

stanno provando a svegliare il lenone che c'è in te ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no giuro oscù non rido per te, mi fa ridere questa tutina stile preservativo totale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ora la screenoshotto e me la rivendo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ... che grande invenzione gli screenshot, vè??? :carneval:


Intanto a me starebbe troppo grande...sopratutto li....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stanno provando a svegliare il lenone che c'è in te ...
> 
> ...


5 cm...leone?


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stanno provando a svegliare il *lenone* che c'è in te ...
> 
> ...



volevi scrivere leone? perchè lenone è un altra cosa, e brutta brutta :carneval: anche se con l'harem che Oscù ha potrebbe quasi quasi...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



drusilla ha detto:


> volevi scrivere leone? perchè lenone è un altra cosa, e brutta brutta :carneval: anche se con l'harem che Oscù ha potrebbe quasi quasi...


Harem?di pippe?sono d'accordo...Drusilla ti ricordo qualcuno?:rotfl:qualcuno che ti stava sui coglioni?


----------



## Eratò (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> volevi scrivere leone? perchè lenone è un altra cosa, e brutta brutta :carneval: anche se con l'harem che Oscù ha potrebbe quasi quasi...


Perché? Lenone che vuol di?


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Harem?di pippe?sono d'accordo...Drusilla ti ricordo qualcuno?:rotfl:qualcuno che ti stava sui coglioni?


ma no! rispetto la tua unicità... sei unico ed inimitabile. Il tuo lato femminile mi affascina! in tanti mi avrebbero mandato a fanculo, tu sei il mio gemello diverso e allora mi sopporti :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> ma no! rispetto la tua unicità... sei unico ed inimitabile. Il tuo lato femminile mi affascina! in tanti mi avrebbero mandato a fanculo, tu sei il mio gemello diverso e allora mi sopporti :rotfl:


Sopportarti?Io sono il primo a prendermi per il culo:rotfl:.....qui ho tante sorelle...ma di scopate neanche l'ombra...allora di quale harem parli?:rotfl::rotfl: Si, ho un lato femminile molto sviluppato,mi piace fare la femmina....mi piace essere circuita....nel giusto modo senza volgarità...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché? Lenone che vuol di?


ruffiano, un magnone delle prostitute, non so il termine più colto quale sia.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> ruffiano, un magnone delle prostitute, non so il termine più colto quale sia.


Magnaccia?pure?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sopportarti?Io sono il primo a prendermi per il culo:rotfl:.....qui ho tante sorelle...ma di scopate neanche l'ombra...allora di quale harem parli?:rotfl::rotfl: Si, ho un lato femminile molto sviluppato,mi piace fare la femmina....mi piace essere circuita....nel giusto modo senza volgarità...:rotfl::rotfl:


circuita senza volgarità.. quindi tipo vuoi essere corteggiato alla vecchia maniera? ti devono mandare fiori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vuoi pure una serenata?


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magnaccia?pure?:rotfl::rotfl:


è sienne che te l'ha scritto... lenone... non leone


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> circuita senza volgarità.. quindi tipo vuoi essere corteggiato alla vecchia maniera? ti devono mandare fiori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vuoi pure una serenata?


Non esageriamo.:rotfl: Basterebbe la chiarezza.:rotfl:L'uinione di intenti...:up:Che ne so un invito ai pratoni del vivaro?Non di giorno.Un invito nell'area di sosta sul gra fra salaria e nomentana?corsia interna.
Un invito in qualche albergo fuori mano?una cosa romatica ecco...


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esageriamo.:rotfl: Basterebbe la chiarezza.:rotfl:L'uinione di intenti...:up:Che ne so un invito ai pratoni del vivaro?Non di giorno.*Un invito nell'area di sosta sul gra fra salaria e nomentana?corsia interna*.
> Un invito in qualche albergo fuori mano?una cosa romatica ecco...


alla faccia del romanticismo e della delicatezza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> alla faccia del romanticismo e della delicatezza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha un lato femminile e delicato nascosto  Ma c'è :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha un lato femminile e delicato nascosto  Ma c'è :rotfl:


molto delicato, soprattutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> alla faccia del romanticismo e della delicatezza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una DONNA che sa quello che vuole,e riesce a scoparsi il mio lato femminile con il suo lato maschile.Concetto astruso,desueto,ma io non sono come certi maschietti ds cortile...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha un lato femminile e delicato nascosto  Ma c'è :rotfl:


Sono sincero.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sincero.


Si


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si


Su, quello che ho scritto prima...un concetto un pò particolare....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> prima o poi avrò la tua pellaccia, letteralmente :rotfl:
> View attachment 10426


Drusì...avevo intuito che il tuo forte erano i "vestitini". Ma giuro mi ero fatto tutta un'altra idea....


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Drusì...avevo intuito che il tuo forte erano i "vestitini". Ma giuro mi ero fatto tutta un'altra idea....


ho avuto uno scivolone di stile? ti scandalizzi?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



drusilla ha detto:


> ho avuto uno scivolone di stile? ti scandalizzi?
> 
> View attachment 10429



Spariti tutti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spariti tutti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



siamo troppo grevi con i nostri scherzi del cazzo...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> siamo troppo grevi con i nostri scherzi del cazzo...



Almeno hai capito...che non sono tanto gattomorto...


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ho avuto uno scivolone di stile? ti scandalizzi?
> 
> View attachment 10429


no no...il mio equilibrio è fortunatamente intatto.
Certo, aspettiamo tutti il resto della collezione......................


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> no no...il mio equilibrio è fortunatamente intatto.
> Certo, aspettiamo tutti il resto della collezione......................


Collezione di vestitini? O di gif scemi?


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Collezione di vestitini? O di gif scemi?


non mi sbilancio.
se dico "i primi", mi sbologni gli altri....mi pongo silente nelle tue mani.


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non mi sbilancio.
> se dico "i primi", mi sbologni gli altri....mi pongo silente nelle tue mani.


I vestitini come il kick boxibg le dritte su cucina vegana e i dessert rubati li elarghiamo a chi viene a cena con noi!!
E in effetti vi ritirate uno a uno [emoji2] [emoji2] maschio italico sei un ricordo ormai....(sospiro)


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I vestitini come il kick boxibg le dritte su cucina vegana e i dessert rubati li elarghiamo a chi viene a cena con noi!!
> E in effetti vi ritirate uno a uno [emoji2] [emoji2] maschio italico sei un ricordo ormai....(sospiro)


madò veramente, siamo tutte donne a cena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non che mi dispiaccia, anzi così faremo un t&c epico, però.....

ah beh, io i camionisti li meno solo dal vivo, mica per racconto, giusto Dru?


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> madò veramente, siamo tutte donne a cena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non che mi dispiaccia, anzi così faremo un t&c epico, però.....
> 
> ah beh, io i camionisti li meno solo dal vivo, mica per racconto, giusto Dru?


Ammorbiamo Vincent che secondo me a cena con noi ci sta bene..  è sopravvisuto a un'uscita con la pupa del boss! [emoji2]


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I vestitini come il kick boxibg le dritte su cucina vegana e i dessert rubati li elarghiamo a chi viene a cena con noi!!
> E in effetti vi ritirate uno a uno [emoji2] [emoji2] maschio italico sei un ricordo ormai....(sospiro)


ma io sono maschio italico insediato in Gallia Cisalpina, ergo a centinaia di km, non conto nella tua statistica anti-macho. Non fare la furba. I dati sono truccati, tsè.:mexican:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ammorbiamo Vincent che secondo me a cena con noi ci sta bene..*  è sopravvisuto a un'uscita con la pupa del boss!* [emoji2]


giusto! poi sa anche fare le iniezioni di adrenalina nel cuore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno hai capito...che non sono tanto gattomorto...


I miei insulti al massimo ti provocano un sogghigno... tranne gattomorto, che ti è andato di traverso... dubbio amletico: perché lo sei o perché non lo sei?


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> I miei insulti al massimo ti provocano un sogghigno... tranne gattomorto, che ti è andato di traverso... dubbio amletico: perché lo sei o perché non lo sei?



Insultare qualcuno è considerarlo.Se chiedi ad una gattomorto se è un gattomorto cosa ti può rispondere?:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ammorbiamo Vincent che secondo me a cena con noi ci sta bene..  *è sopravvisuto a un'uscita con la pupa del boss*! [emoji2]


però sono andato a casa a farmi venire un infarto, poi........10 e lode per la citazione cinematografica!!!:up:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma io sono maschio italico insediato in Gallia Cisalpina, ergo a centinaia di km, non conto nella tua statistica anti-macho. Non fare la furba. I dati sono truccati, tsè.:mexican:


Dici che il nuovo latin è nel nord e ha origini galliche? Che rovinosa caduta del impero romano....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> però sono andato a casa a farmi venire un infarto, poi........10 e lode per la citazione cinematografica!!!:up:



Vincent perchè non spieghi che io e te abbiamo le stesse origini e non c'entriamo nulla con i romani?:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vincent perchè non spieghi che io e te abbiamo le stesse origini e non c'entriamo nulla con i romani?:rotfl:


Caro bello sannita, comunque gattamorto sei....[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dici che il nuovo latin è nel nord e ha origini galliche? Che rovinosa caduta del impero romano....





oscuro ha detto:


> Vincent perchè non spieghi che* io e te abbiamo le stesse origini e non c'entriamo nulla con i romani*?:rotfl:


Una citazione..come dire..celestiale...: Oscuro, tu lo dici.
Drusilla...dire che sono del nord, non è mentire, è insultare. Ho capito che sto forum ha preso una brutta piega...ma non esageriamo.....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...



E' un peccato la motivazione. Soltanto la motivazione. 
E secondo me la/le motivazioni che portano ad allontanare sono di una bassezza infinita. Tale e quale alla realtà insomma, solo che nella realtà le risposte a certe situazioni levano lo sfizio nella maniera in cui ti da il gusto personale del modo e maniera che hai deciso, qua non è possibile farlo, qua le dinamiche sono diverse, come un double- face, non di abbigliamento, ma di culo, cioè di faccia volevo scrivere.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' un peccato la motivazione. Soltanto la motivazione.
> E secondo me la/le motivazioni che portano ad allontanare sono di una bassezza infinita. Tale e quale alla realtà insomma, solo che nella realtà le risposte a certe situazioni levano lo sfizio nella maniera in cui ti da il gusto personale del modo e maniera che hai deciso, qua non è possibile farlo, qua le dinamiche sono diverse, come un double- face, non di abbigliamento, ma di culo, cioè di faccia volevo scrivere.



A clà...che aria pesante....!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà...che aria pesante....!


ti toccherà aprire le finestre


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti toccherà aprire le finestre


Aprire le finestre e volar via...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aprire le finestre e volar via...


Se hai le ali, anche


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Una citazione..come dire..celestiale...: Oscuro, tu lo dici.
> Drusilla...dire che sono del nord, non è mentire, è insultare. Ho capito che sto forum ha preso una brutta piega...ma non esageriamo.....


Ho capito... sannita, sannita anche tu [emoji41] o al limite greco[emoji2]


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se hai le ali, anche



Me le son bruciate...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me le son bruciate...


Allora puoi aprire la finestra giusta per far cambiare aria


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà...che aria pesante....!


Vabbè, te ne stai accorgendo soltanto adesso? Io  ormai per come tu dovresti sapere c'ho il callo. ( si anche per le sgarganellate).


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora puoi aprire la finestra giusta per far cambiare aria


Scavalco...e mi lancio...!


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho capito... sannita, sannita anche tu [emoji41] o al limite *greco*[emoji2]



Neapolitano. Ma per editto eravamo città federata, gli unici cui fosse consentito - sul suolo italico - di utilizzare il greco nei pubblici uffici. Insomma, mica sono epicureo a cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scavalco...e mi lancio...!


Aspetta che scendo e metto un materasso


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aspetta che scendo e metto un materasso



No...fammi andare...ti prego....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...fammi andare...ti prego....


No no aspetta devo prendere pure i cuscini


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2015)

*tanto per il gusto di farlo*

Sbri, nicka etc che decidono o di andare via o di non intervenire. Qua qualcosa non mi quadra, e per come scriverebbe il vecchio Ultimo di qualche anno fa: io so il perchè, eccome se so il perchè. Ma mi sto muto, si si, muto, una volta il vecchio Ultimo parlava, sbagliava, soprattutto sbagliava visto il tanto clamore che destava nello scrivere minchiate. MINCHIATE CHE NEL TEMPO SONO STATE RIPRESE IN INNUMEREVOLI THREAD, E SONO ADESSO MINCHIATE CHE NON FANNO SCALPORE, chissà come mai. Sarà che adesso è tutto diverso? Si è l'evoluzione. Ma è anche qualche testadiminchia che ancora esiste, come esisterà sempre chi di davanti ti sorride e dietro t'incula. Nessuna novità all'orizzonte. Tutto uguale.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no aspetta devo prendere pure i cuscini



I gatti hanno sette vite....dai io vado....ciao a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I gatti hanno sette vite....dai io vado....ciao a tutti.


Da quando sei gatto ?


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che è
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


È il nuovo contraccettivo ultra sicuro della Akuel. Hanno rubato l'idea da "Una pallottola spuntata". C'è una guerra di avvocati in corso per il brevetto.


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...


Personalmente sono stato insultato molteplici volte da JB, e tanti gli andavano dietro mettendo faccine o quotando. Ora tocca a loro, e a quanto pare hanno preferito abbandonare il forum. Si è tutti bravi a pontificare, ma quando poi ti tocca, il buon esempio non riesci a darlo. E comunque JB non ha tutti i torti, anche se poteva usare un linguaggio meno colorito.


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

E comunque è inutile dare addosso al Conte se poi si continua a stimare Tubarao.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> E comunque è inutile dare addosso al Conte se poi si continua a stimare Tubarao.


Mancano i soggetti.Chi?


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mancano i soggetti.Chi?


Non tu spero. Sei il principale accusatore del Conte, mi sembra impossibile che tu possa stimare chi abusando dei poteri di admin e della fiducia che sottointendevano si sia messo a leggere e pubblicare la posta privata, dopo aver stragiurato che non era nemmeno possibile farlo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non tu spero. Sei il principale accusatore del Conte, mi sembra impossibile che tu possa stimare chi abusando dei poteri di admin e della fiducia che sottointendevano si sia messo a leggere e pubblicare la posta privata, dopo aver spergiurato che non era nemmeno possibile farlo.



Chi?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non tu spero. Sei il principale accusatore del Conte, mi sembra impossibile che tu possa stimare chi abusando dei poteri di admin e della fiducia che sottointendevano si sia messo a leggere e pubblicare la posta privata, dopo aver stragiurato che non era nemmeno possibile farlo.


Tuba non l'ha mai spergiurato intanto.
Secondo paragonare il Conte a Tuba è come paragonare merda a cioccolato nonostante tutto


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuba non l'ha mai spergiurato intanto.
> Secondo paragonare il Conte a Tuba è come paragonare merda a cioccolato nonostante tutto


Non conosco e non intrattengo rapporti con nessuno dei due, quindi non mi sento ne di biasimare ne di accreditare la tua opinione personale. Tuttavia, valutando unicamente le porcate che hanno commesso, la minaccia del conte, e la lettura/pubblicazione di messaggi privati da parte del Tuba, è difficile dire quale sia stata la peggiore. Sicuramente quella de conte, se l'avesse messa in pratica, ma era solo una minaccia, mentre Tubarao è andato oltre.


----------



## Horny (3 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non conosco e non intrattengo rapporti con nessuno dei due, quindi non mi sento ne di biasimare ne di accreditare la tua opinione personale. Tuttavia, valutando unicamente le porcate che hanno commesso, la minaccia del conte, e la lettura/pubblicazione di messaggi privati da parte del Tuba, è difficile dire quale sia stata la peggiore. Sicuramente quella de conte, se l'avesse messa in pratica, ma era solo una minaccia, mentre Tubarao è andato oltre.


in effetti...il ragionamento non fa una grinza.


----------



## Horny (3 Giugno 2015)

comunque ancora non ho capito perché
se ne siano andate Sbriciolata e le altre.
mi sembravano tanto cazzute...


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2015)

delle sparizioni abbiamo parlato.
se avete patito tanto caldo e siete a corto di sali minerali potrei apparirvi in tutta la mia fulgida bellezza preceduta da odore di gelsomini e suono di violini.vi insulterò in aramaico 
e vi convertirete


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> delle sparizioni abbiamo parlato.
> se avete patito tanto caldo e siete a corto di sali minerali potrei apparirvi in tutta la mia fulgida bellezza preceduta da odore di gelsomini e suono di violini.vi insulterò in aramaico
> e vi convertirete


Sei già passata a miglior vita?


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> delle sparizioni abbiamo parlato.
> se avete patito tanto caldo e siete a corto di sali minerali potrei apparirvi in tutta la mia fulgida bellezza preceduta da odore di gelsomini e suono di violini.vi insulterò in aramaico
> e vi convertirete


....
Stai sniffando gas di accendini?


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> Stai sniffando gas di accendini?


in che anno siamo ,buona donna?


----------



## Zod (3 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che anno siamo ,buona donna?


Siamo nel 425 d.z. (Dopo Zod), abbiamo da poco scacciato gli alieni invasori e ci siamo impossessati della loro incredibile tecnologia che ci permette di trasportare il fuoco ovunque, tramite un aggeggio chiamato accendino. In realtà eisteva giá qualcosa di molto simile, scoperto dentro la roccia di un meteorite ed esposto al museo di Nuova Mosca.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo nel 425 d.z. (Dopo Zod), abbiamo da poco scacciato gli alieni invasori e ci siamo impossessati della loro incredibile tecnologia che ci permette di trasportare il fuoco ovunque, tramite un aggeggio chiamato accendino. In realtà eisteva giá qualcosa di molto simile, scoperto dentro la roccia di un meteorite ed esposto al museo di Nuova Mosca.


scendo alla prossima, grazie signora


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non conosco e non intrattengo rapporti con nessuno dei due, quindi non mi sento ne di biasimare ne di accreditare la tua opinione personale. Tuttavia, valutando unicamente le porcate che hanno commesso, la minaccia del conte, e la lettura/pubblicazione di messaggi privati da parte del Tuba, è difficile dire quale sia stata la peggiore. Sicuramente quella de conte, se l'avesse messa in pratica, ma era solo una minaccia, mentre Tubarao è andato oltre.


Zod,ultimamente mi sto ammantando di questo alone di santità,cerco di non discutere,cerco di capire,sono diventato morigerato e composto.Sto adottando un linguaggio comunicativo più incline ai buoni rapporti,tendo ad essere meno aggressivo,uso vocaboli meno inurbani.L'ammetto,ti leggo e capisco di essere cambiato,e allora ti chiedo amorevolmente:hai mai sentito parlare di reiterazione del reato?
Il tuba ha fatto una cosa gravissimama veramente.Ma ha sbagliato una volta,prima è stato sempre un utente a modo,rispettoso educato,niente a che vedere con me.E allora ti chiedo:ma come cazzo si fa a paragonare il tuba con il conte?come stracazzo si può fare?sulla base di cosa?prima di quell'infamata il tuba chi era?
Ma ti rendi conto il conte che cazzo è riuscito a fare qui dentro?sarebbe da chiedere  quante utenti femminili ha importunato,ricattato,insultato,si free,tranne te,:rotfl:da te ci è venuto amcihevolmente,per donarti un pò di conforto fraterno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:! 
Zod ti pregherei di dare a questo post una risposta sensata,ultimamente il mio sistema nervoso subisce molte sollecitazioni,sono uno che ispira insulti e bassi istinti....:rotfl:attendo fiducioso una tua risposta non a cazzo di muflone.


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zod,ultimamente mi sto ammantando di questo alone di santità,cerco di non discutere,cerco di capire,sono diventato morigerato e composto.Sto adottando un linguaggio comunicativo più incline ai buoni rapporti,tendo ad essere meno aggressivo,uso vocaboli meno inurbani.L'ammetto,ti leggo e capisco di essere cambiato,e allora ti chiedo amorevolmente:hai mai sentito parlare di reiterazione del reato?
> Il tuba ha fatto una cosa gravissimama veramente.Ma ha sbagliato una volta,prima è stato sempre un utente a modo,rispettoso educato,niente a che vedere con me.E allora ti chiedo:ma come cazzo si fa a paragonare il tuba con il conte?come stracazzo si può fare?sulla base di cosa?prima di quell'infamata il tuba chi era?
> Ma ti rendi conto il conte che cazzo è riuscito a fare qui dentro?sarebbe da chiedere  quante utenti femminili ha importunato,ricattato,insultato,si free,tranne te,:rotfl:da te ci è venuto amcihevolmente,per donarti un pò di conforto fraterno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!
> Zod ti pregherei di dare a questo post una risposta sensata,ultimamente il mio sistema nervoso subisce molte sollecitazioni,sono uno che ispira insulti e bassi istinti....:rotfl:attendo fiducioso una tua risposta non a cazzo di muflone.


Per chi si dovesse chiedere cos'è il muflone,è una pecora selvatica diffusa nel Asia centrale e occidentale da cui deriva la pecora domestica.Per completezza d'informazione.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Per chi si dovesse chiedere cos'è il muflone,è una pecora selvatica diffusa nel Asia centrale e occidentale da cui deriva la pecora domestica.Per completezza d'informazione.


Grazie del commento esaustivo e della fattiva collaborazione.


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie del commento esaustivo e della fattiva collaborazione.


Prego.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Senti*



Eratò ha detto:


> Prego.


Se continua così,rimaniamo io e te...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se continua così,rimaniamo io e te...:rotfl::rotfl:


Probabile ma saremmo in buona compagnia:rotfl:
Comunque ti ringrazio enso di mettere l'immagine del muflone come avatar giusto per evidenziare il mio ruolo da tradita in questo luogo virtuale inerente al tradimento

Si tratta di esemplari maschi ma l'immagine è esplicita e altamente indicativa.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Probabile ma saremmo in buona compagnia:rotfl:
> Comunque ti ringrazio enso di mettere l'immagine del muflone come avatar giusto per evidenziare il mio ruolo da tradita in questo luogo virtuale inerente al tradimento
> View attachment 10430
> Si tratta di esemplari maschi ma l'immagine è esplicita e altamente indicativa.


Io passo dal piccolo cerbiatto,al gattomorto...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io passo dal piccolo cerbiatto,al gattomorto...:rotfl:


Un teneronooooone sempre rimani:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Un teneronooooone sempre rimani:rotfl:


Certo,quando non ti faccio incazzare.


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,quando non ti faccio incazzare.


Tu?Perché mai mi dovresti far incazzare?


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI SPARISCE PERCHE'*

..ieri ne ho parlato con Mattia, a.k.a. Bender. Il quale giustamente mi fa notare che la maggior parte degli utenti che spariscono, lo fanno perché non hanno più "bisogno" di questo posto. 

è vero. si arriva qui solitamente abbastanza disperati, in preda a emozioni molto difficili da gestire soli. poi nel bene o nel male, le cose si aggiustano, il tempo passa... e infatti chi rimane? voi che state qui da anni, perché ci state? perché ancora dopo 3,4, o 10 anni avete la necessità di parlare di un tradimento fatto/subito? 
non credo. 
siete rimasti perché ci state bene , perché avete fatto amicizia, perché vi siete affezionati a qualcuno, o via dicendo.

ergo, nel momento in cui vengono a mancare queste condizioni (stare bene - avere buon rapporti) è chiaro che le persone spariscono. 

per quanto mi riguarda, il periodo terribile è passato. è trascorso un anno e più da quando me ne sono andata, e ora sto meglio (bene è un parolone ) .. ho una nuova frequentazione, sono abbastanza serena e ho raccolto i cocci.

quindi perché continuo a stare qui? perché sto bene e mi fa piacere l'interazione con certi utenti qui, a prescindere dai rapporti "reali", visto che con alcuni mi vedo fuori.. 

ovviamente nel momento in cui cambieranno PER ME le suindicate condizioni, lascerò anche io..


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Tu?Perché mai mi dovresti far incazzare?


Quando scrivo cose così...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando scrivo cose così...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zod,ultimamente mi sto ammantando di questo alone di santità,cerco di non discutere,cerco di capire,sono diventato morigerato e composto.Sto adottando un linguaggio comunicativo più incline ai buoni rapporti,tendo ad essere meno aggressivo,uso vocaboli meno inurbani.L'ammetto,ti leggo e capisco di essere cambiato,e allora ti chiedo amorevolmente:hai mai sentito parlare di reiterazione del reato?
> Il tuba ha fatto una cosa gravissimama veramente.Ma ha sbagliato una volta,prima è stato sempre un utente a modo,rispettoso educato,niente a che vedere con me.E allora ti chiedo:ma come cazzo si fa a paragonare il tuba con il conte?come stracazzo si può fare?sulla base di cosa?prima di quell'infamata il tuba chi era?
> Ma ti rendi conto il conte che cazzo è riuscito a fare qui dentro?sarebbe da chiedere  quante utenti femminili ha importunato,ricattato,insultato,si free,tranne te,:rotfl:*da te ci è venuto amcihevolmente,per donarti un pò di conforto fraterno..*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!
> Zod ti pregherei di dare a questo post una risposta sensata,ultimamente il mio sistema nervoso subisce molte sollecitazioni,sono uno che ispira insulti e bassi istinti....:rotfl:attendo fiducioso una tua risposta non a cazzo di muflone.



veramente non ne avevo bisogno...non era nemmeno periodo di IMU TARI TARES e IRPEF come adesso


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ieri ne ho parlato con Mattia, a.k.a. Bender. Il quale giustamente mi fa notare che la maggior parte degli utenti che spariscono, lo fanno perché non hanno più "bisogno" di questo posto.
> 
> è vero. si arriva qui solitamente abbastanza disperati, in preda a emozioni molto difficili da gestire soli. poi nel bene o nel male, le cose si aggiustano, il tempo passa... e infatti chi rimane? voi che state qui da anni, perché ci state? perché ancora dopo 3,4, o 10 anni avete la necessità di parlare di un tradimento fatto/subito?
> non credo.
> ...


manca una parte importante.  si resta anche perchè si ritiene di avere qualcosa da dare a chi arriva a raccontare la propria storia.

che sia un consiglio o un cambiamento di prospettiva o anche uno sculacciamento virtuale.

il che non vuol dire sentirsi dei samaritani o degli psicologi.   si ascolta,si legge e si commenta.  a volte si coglie nel segno, a volte no.

a volte chi arriva si sente a casa,a volte no.    ma per chi ha dimostrato di sentire questo forum come casa,sparire causa un buco.

questo forum non sarà mai il villaggio di Hello Kitty,nemmeno lo vorrei così.   però un punto di equilibrio nuovo va trovato,questo è sicuro.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manca una parte importante.  si resta anche perchè si ritiene di avere qualcosa da dare a chi arriva a raccontare la propria storia.
> 
> che sia un consiglio o un cambiamento di prospettiva o anche uno sculacciamento virtuale.
> 
> ...


cominciando dall'equilibrio di chi gestisce


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manca una parte importante.  si resta anche perchè si ritiene di avere qualcosa da dare a chi arriva a raccontare la propria storia.
> 
> che sia un consiglio o un cambiamento di prospettiva o anche uno sculacciamento virtuale.
> 
> ...


è vero, hai ragione. ho dimenticato anche questo. ma sai perché? perché da quando ci sono io, a parte Spotless, Daniele34 e forse Tradito e Irresoluto (che non leggo più) non è rimasto nessuno. arrivano nel Confessionale, scrivono la storia, 1,2,3 post massimo e poi spariscono. quindi siamo rimasti noi, noi che già ci siamo, voi da anni e anni, io e qualcun altro da 1, 2...


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è vero, hai ragione. ho dimenticato anche questo. ma sai perché? perché da quando ci sono io, a parte Spotless, Daniele34 e forse Tradito e Irresoluto (che non leggo più) non è rimasto nessuno. arrivano nel Confessionale, scrivono la storia, 1,2,3 post massimo e poi spariscono. quindi siamo rimasti noi, noi che già ci siamo, voi da anni e anni, io e qualcun altro da 1, 2...


il perchè in tanti 3ds lo scrivente apre la discussione e poi nemmeno si connette più, non lo so spiegare.   se rispondessero  glielo si potrebbe chiedere.

però vedo anche nuovi come Martoriato e Brenin che, nonostante tutto, si stanno approcciando.    

cerchiamo di guardare alla parte mezza piena del bicchiere


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...


Scusate ma che è successo??
Noooooo, simyyyyy....


----------



## georgemary (5 Giugno 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate ma che è successo??
> Noooooo, simyyyyy....


ma nicka e sbriciolata ok per quella storia lì.
Ma Simy perchè?
Riassunto?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



georgemary ha detto:


> ma nicka e sbriciolata ok per quella storia lì.
> Ma Simy perchè?
> Riassunto?


Troopo stress.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2015)

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma non credo proprio che nicka e sbriciolata si siano prese una pausa o siano andate via per sempre per quella storia lí., parafrasando.
Mi sembra davvero una reazione "spropositata"


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma non credo proprio che nicka e sbriciolata si siano prese una pausa o siano andate via per sempre per quella storia lí., parafrasando.
> Mi sembra davvero una reazione "spropositata"


forse non stanno più bene.. a prescindere da quello che è accaduto.

io il giorno che non starò più bene non scriverò più.. no?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse non stanno più bene.. a prescindere da quello che è accaduto.
> 
> io il giorno che non starò più bene non scriverò più.. no?


Perchè stai bene pure adesso?


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma non credo proprio che nicka e sbriciolata si siano prese una pausa o siano andate via per sempre per quella storia lí., parafrasando.
> Mi sembra davvero una reazione "spropositata"


Pure Chiara ...


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè stai bene pure adesso?


in generale o qui nel forum?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in generale o qui nel forum?


In generale.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In generale.


alti e bassi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Pure Chiara ...


Anche chiara ?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche chiara ?


Si e non mi meraviglia.A me sembra spropositato tutto quello che gli è stato detto.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

Bah, io sto leggendo e mi pare che non manchi nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e non mi meraviglia.A me sembra spropositato tutto quello che gli è stato detto.


Onestamente non avevo capito che sia lei che nicka si fossero allontanate, mi dispiace, qui spesso è tutto molto spropositato in realtà, diciamo che la pancia la fa da padrona


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bah, io sto leggendo e mi pare che non manchi nessuno.


non è vero. non scrivono più né Nicka né Sbriciolata da un bel po'.

non scrive più Simy, non scrive più Traccia né Stark.. (Traccia appena ricomparsa )


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è vero. non scrivono più né Nicka né Sbriciolata da un bel po'.
> 
> non scrive più Simy, non scrive più Traccia *né Stark..* (Traccia appena ricomparsa )


Salutamelo se ti capita.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è vero. non scrivono più né Nicka né Sbriciolata da un bel po'.
> 
> non scrive più Simy, non scrive più Traccia né Stark.. (Traccia appena ricomparsa )


Ma Traccia c'è, appunto; Stark diceva d'essersi innamorato, buon per lui che non c'è, ma mica ci ha mollato; per le altre presenze, diciamo che per iscritto il suono dell'ironia non si percepisce...


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma Traccia c'è, appunto; Stark diceva d'essersi innamorato, buon per lui che non c'è, ma mica ci ha mollato; per le altre presenze, diciamo che *per iscritto il suono dell'ironia non si percepisce*...


no, non è quello, è che io sono al netto dei vostri precedenti dissapori, ergo non ho colto il sarcasmo :up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente non avevo capito che sia lei che nicka si fossero allontanate, mi dispiace, qui spesso è tutto molto spropositato in realtà, diciamo che la pancia la fa da padrona


Il giorno che non mi insulteranno più andrò via...:rotfl:!A me è proprio la pancia che mi fa star qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Stark poi...un capitolo a se.Io l'adoro,ma devo capire perchè quando gli parte la brocca per una sparisce...e quando finisce ritorna....non capisco il collegamento...:rotfl::rotfl:che poi caro stark,è meglio che stai qui...che fuori fai solo danni....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non è quello, è che io sono al netto dei vostri precedenti dissapori, ergo non ho colto il sarcasmo :up:


Mai avuti dissapori, io, salvo che con uno che è stato bannato, ma nemmeno con quello, a ben guardare.
La Sbri mi piaceva, ma ci si abitua presto alle assenze, quando sono ben supplite da chi resta; Nicka mi faceva sbadigliare per quello che scriveva, di Simy ricordo gli emozionanti emoticon.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stark poi...un capitolo a se.Io l'adoro,ma devo capire perchè quando gli parte la brocca per una sparisce...e quando finisce ritorna....non capisco il collegamento...:rotfl::rotfl:che poi caro stark,è meglio che stai qui...che fuori fai solo danni....!:rotfl::rotfl:


Be se si fosse allontanato perché ha meglio da fare, buon per lui


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai avuti dissapori, io, salvo che con uno che è stato bannato, ma nemmeno con quello, a ben guardare.
> La Sbri mi piaceva, ma ci si abitua presto alle assenze, quando sono ben supplite da chi resta; Nicka mi faceva sbadigliare per quello che scriveva, di Simy ricordo gli emoziananti emoticon.


Questo sarebbe un bel modo per farle tornare...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe un bel modo per farle tornare...


Eh sicuro :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe un bel modo per farle tornare...


ho pensato la stessa cosa :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai avuti dissapori, io, salvo che con uno che è stato bannato, ma nemmeno con quello, a ben guardare.
> La Sbri mi piaceva, ma ci si abitua presto alle assenze, quando sono ben supplite da chi resta; Nicka mi faceva sbadigliare per quello che scriveva, di Simy ricordo gli emozionanti emoticon.


Che sei stronza te l'ho già detto?
Rosso


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che sei stronza te l'ho già detto?
> *Rosso*


Sotto la doccia!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sotto la doccia!


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


rosso = espulso dal campo, fine partita, sotto la doccia 

io e Nob stiamo in clima pre partita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rosso = espulso dal campo, fine partita, sotto la doccia
> 
> io e Nob stiamo in clima pre partita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rosso = espulso dal campo, fine partita, sotto la doccia
> 
> io e Nob stiamo in clima pre partita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ora mi torna  :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:L'alternativa era che nobody volessi strigliare ben bene fantastica sotto la doccia :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi torna  :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:L'alternativa era che nobody volessi strigliare ben bene fantastica sotto la doccia :carneval:


ma veramente avevo quotato farfalla :carneval: comunque no, solo futbol


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente avevo quotato farfalla :carneval: comunque no, solo futbol


Si ma il rosso era per fanta  Ok futbol


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bah, io sto leggendo e mi pare che non manchi nessuno.


una parola buona per tutti, eh?


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il giorno che non mi insulteranno più andrò via...:rotfl:!A me è proprio la pancia che mi fa star qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscù, quindi se ti lascio un "chitemmuort" per il w.e., sono sicuro di ritrovarti lunedi?:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma nicka e sbriciolata ok per quella storia lì.
> Ma Simy perchè?
> Riassunto?


Non so dirti mary, sono sempre l'ultima a sapere e cose qui... :condom::condom: 
Essendo più legata a Simy, lo ammetto, mi dispiace troppo...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sotto la doccia!


Speriamo sia gelata per i gobbi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi torna  :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:L'alternativa era che nobody volessi strigliare ben bene fantastica sotto la doccia :carneval:


Caso mai me non fantastica


Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente avevo quotato farfalla :carneval: comunque no, solo futbol


Ecco appunto

piuttosto niente ma non non essere la prescelta tra le due :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (5 Giugno 2015)

Anche Dalida non scrive piu' da qualche giorno. Non so se e' un caso.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche Dalida non scrive piu' da qualche giorno. Non so se e' un caso.


anche Homer e Gas..


----------



## Trinità (5 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speriamo sia gelata per i gobbi


Vaffanculo!Tiè:voodoo:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse non stanno più bene.. a prescindere da quello che è accaduto.
> 
> io il giorno che non starò più bene non scriverò più.. no?


Infatti nell ultimo anno e mezzo, non stando più bene qui, sono andata via qualche volta, una anche per "lungo" tempo, senza nemmeno loggarmi e venire a curiosare.

Vabbè.
Spero ritornino prima o poi.
Come clem, biri e tutti gli altri


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Pure Chiara ...


Anche la matra?
Accidenti.
Non avrò mai la mia risposta allora.
Anzi.
Si.
Ce l ho a questo punto.
E si.


----------



## Trinità (5 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai avuti dissapori, io, salvo che con uno che è stato bannato, ma nemmeno con quello, a ben guardare.
> La Sbri mi piaceva, ma ci si abitua presto alle assenze, quando sono ben supplite da chi resta; Nicka mi faceva sbadigliare per quello che scriveva, di Simy ricordo gli emozionanti emoticon.


Per me è VERDE, ma non posso!


----------



## Trinità (5 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manca una parte importante.  si resta anche perchè si ritiene di avere qualcosa da dare a chi arriva a raccontare la propria storia.
> 
> che sia un consiglio o un cambiamento di prospettiva o anche uno sculacciamento virtuale.
> 
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Però uno può anche andar via per stanchezza.Cioè volano cazzi,arivolano cazzi,e tu speri sempre che non atterrino nel tuo sedere,ed invece puntano sempre il tuo culo,SEMPRE.Arrivano a grandine,inaspettatamente,ogni tanto li vedi partire,ma non fai in tempo che ti si piantano poco pacificamente nel culo.
Ti chiedi se sei tu,se è il culo tuo,se hai una predisposizione,alla fine sei stanco,con il culo affranto e lo sfintere sfranto.
Io non vi posso spiegare...ma so stanco.....Si, stanco di testa e di culo...!Poi basta un post,un sorriso,un mp,o forse ti sei assuefatto all'oblio dei cazzi che volano dentro a sto posto,traiettorie improbe ed improbabili,l'obbiettivo non cambia mai,er culo mio.Sempre e comunque.
Io non so più perchè lo faccio,lo faccio e basta,un'abitudine crimianale e criminosa?non saprei,una droga?un vezzo?un lazzo?o forse un enorme cazzo?non saprei so solo che a volte me rompete er cazzo.Anzi molto spesso me squarciate er cazzo.
Ma sto qua,continuo a star qua.mi prendo ogni giorno la mia dose di veleno e di arcobaleno,spesso poco colorato spesso solo nero.
Scrivo vi osservo,non capite un cazzo,non consapevoli di questo continuate.Ed io a leggervi sempre più assente.
Scusate lo sfogo,e che sono stanco davvero.E non vi spiego perchè non capireste comunque un cazzo.Ecco che arriva n'altro cazzo...è il mio caro ragazzo....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però uno può anche andar via per stanchezza.Cioè volano cazzi,arivolano cazzi,e tu speri sempre che non atterrino nel tuo sedere,ed invece puntano sempre il tuo culo,SEMPRE.Arrivano a grandine,inaspettatamente,ogni tanto li vedi partire,ma non fai in tempo che ti si piantano poco pacificamente nel culo.
> Ti chiedi se sei tu,se è il culo tuo,se hai una predisposizione,alla fine sei stanco,con il culo affranto e lo sfintere sfranto.
> Io non vi posso spiegare...ma so stanco.....Si, stanco di testa e di culo...!Poi basta un post,un sorriso,un mp,o forse ti sei assuefatto all'oblio dei cazzi che volano dentro a sto posto,traiettorie improbe ed improbabili,l'obbiettivo non cambia mai,er culo mio.Sempre e comunque.
> Io non so più perchè lo faccio,lo faccio e basta,un'abitudine crimianale e criminosa?non saprei,una droga?un vezzo?un lazzo?o forse un enorme cazzo?non saprei so solo che a volte me rompete er cazzo.Anzi molto spesso me squarciate er cazzo.
> ...


Sei pure poetico  quindi non sei abbastanza veloce da evitarli ?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei pure poetico  quindi non sei abbastanza veloce da evitarli ?


Cara fiamma semplice ma complicata....io non so più se è una questione di velocità o di volontà....so davvero arrivato.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Ecco*



oscuro ha detto:


> Però uno può anche andar via per stanchezza.Cioè volano cazzi,arivolano cazzi,e tu speri sempre che non atterrino nel tuo sedere,ed invece puntano sempre il tuo culo,SEMPRE.Arrivano a grandine,inaspettatamente,ogni tanto li vedi partire,ma non fai in tempo che ti si piantano poco pacificamente nel culo.
> Ti chiedi se sei tu,se è il culo tuo,se hai una predisposizione,alla fine sei stanco,con il culo affranto e lo sfintere sfranto.
> Io non vi posso spiegare...ma so stanco.....Si, stanco di testa e di culo...!Poi basta un post,un sorriso,un mp,o forse ti sei assuefatto all'oblio dei cazzi che volano dentro a sto posto,traiettorie improbe ed improbabili,l'obbiettivo non cambia mai,er culo mio.Sempre e comunque.
> Io non so più perchè lo faccio,lo faccio e basta,un'abitudine crimianale e criminosa?non saprei,una droga?un vezzo?un lazzo?o forse un enorme cazzo?non saprei so solo che a volte me rompete er cazzo.Anzi molto spesso me squarciate er cazzo.
> ...



Questo post vorrei dedicarlo a tutti i forumisti.nessuno escluso.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara fiamma semplice ma complicata....io non so più se è una questione di velocità o di volontà....so davvero arrivato.


Semplice...


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo post vorrei dedicarlo a tutti i forumisti.nessuno escluso.


grazie per la dedica! sono lusingata. 

mi dissocio - parlo ovviamente per quel che concerne la mia persona- esclusivament sul "non capite un cazzo" . Asserisco, "MA MAGARI."


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Semplice...


Ok,semplice.Per te.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> grazie per la dedica! sono lusingata.
> 
> mi dissocio - parlo ovviamente per quel che concerne la mia persona- esclusivament sul "non capite un cazzo" . Asserisco, "MA MAGARI."



Ecco tu vai alla cena?bene prima della cena questo è il mio saluto ai partecipanti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,semplice.Per te.:rotfl:


Anche questo è vero, non so darti torto, ognuno ha i suoi parametri e metri di giudizio


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo post vorrei dedicarlo a tutti i forumisti.nessuno escluso.


Standing ovation:umile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Standing ovation:umile:



Eratò credimi mi hanno grattuggiato il glande...qui e fuori.Giuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eratò credimi mi hanno grattuggiato il glande...qui e fuori.Giuro.


Che dolore !!!!!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che dolore !!!!!:carneval:



Non ho sentito nulla giuro.C'era poco da grattugiare....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho sentito nulla giuro.C'era poco da grattugiare....:rotfl:


Bbbrrrrr paura :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bbbrrrrr paura :rotfl:


La verità paga sempre-


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eratò credimi mi hanno grattuggiato il glande...qui e fuori.Giuro.


Ti credo.Ma qui dentro spesso ce le complichiamo da soli
le situazioni...Se tu mi dici "son alto 1 e 90",ad esempio,ed io comincio a chiedermi "ma dirà la verità? " e comincio ad indagare a destra e a manca "ma è vero che Oscuro è alto 1 e 90?Oppure dice balle perché è  un morto di figa?" e tempesto di mp mezzo forum partendo da un semplice mp che hai scritto ecco che comincia un petegolezzo senza senso...Ma tu hai solo scritto un post semplice.Ma io pur di apparire  figa e furba lo manipolo alla cazzo di muflone creando casini....Perciò dicevo che l'egocentrismo qui dentro può far molto male.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ti credo.Ma qui dentro spesso ce le complichiamo da soli
> le situazioni...Se tu mi dici "son alto 1 e 90",ad esempio,ed io comincio a chiedermi "ma dirà la verità? " e comincio ad indagare a destra e a manca "ma è vero che Oscuro è alto 1 e 90?Oppure dice balle perché è  un morto di figa?" e tempesto di mp mezzo forum partendo da un semplice mp che hai scritto ecco che comincia un petegolezzo senza senso...Ma tu hai solo scritto un post semplice.Ma io pur di apparire  figa e furba lo manipolo alla cazzo di muflone creando casini....Perciò dicevo che l'egocentrismo qui dentro può far molto male.


E allora giuro:e simy può confermare.Sono alto davvero 1.91,occhi verde un po piscio,falso magro,capelli color cazzo di cane vecchio.GIURO


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora giuro:e simy può confermare.Sono alto davvero 1.91,occhi verde un po piscio,falso magro,capelli color cazzo di cane vecchio.GIURO


Ma a me non me frega come sei fuori Oscuro e neanche che fai li fuori o chi frequenti :rotfl:Era un esempio.M'interessa ciò che scrivi qui dentro,cosa esprimi qui...e se quello che esprimi qui mi piace e m'aiuta mi basta,se poi capita d'incontrarsi ancora meglio ma anche se non capita fa niente.Neanche dimostrare che so esprimermi meglio di te o che la penso meglio di te...Basta poco per stare bene qui dentro alla fin fine.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma a me non me frega come sei fuori Oscuro e neanche che fai li fuori o chi frequenti :rotfl:Era un esempio.M'interessa ciò che scrivi qui dentro,cosa esprimi qui...e se quello che esprimi qui mi piace e m'aiuta mi basta,se poi capita d'incontrarsi ancora meglio ma anche se non capita fa niente.Neanche dimostrare che so esprimermi meglio di te o che la penso meglio di te...Basta poco per stare bene qui dentro alla fin fine.



E si giusto,brava.E che è finita una settimana piena di cazzi furenti e feroci.


----------



## Eratò (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si giusto,brava.E che è finita una settimana piena di cazzi furenti e feroci.


Io penso che bisognerebbe dare la giusta dimensione alle cose...Insomma non è morto nessuno,stiamo in salute,mangiamo e beviamo e le corna son superateChi meglio di noi?


----------



## disincantata (5 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che sei stronza te l'ho già detto?
> Rosso


Avevi dubbi?
Non credo!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti credo.Ma qui dentro spesso ce le complichiamo da soli
> le situazioni...Se tu mi dici "son alto 1 e 90",ad esempio,ed io comincio a chiedermi "ma dirà la verità? " e comincio ad indagare a destra e a manca "ma è vero che Oscuro è alto 1 e 90?Oppure dice balle perché è  un morto di figa?" e tempesto di mp mezzo forum partendo da un semplice mp che hai scritto ecco che comincia un petegolezzo senza senso...Ma tu hai solo scritto un post semplice.Ma io pur di apparire  figa e furba lo manipolo alla cazzo di muflone creando casini....Perciò dicevo che l'egocentrismo qui dentro può far molto male.


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2015)

*che fegato!*

Almeno questa volta le cafonate le hai dette in chiaro. Ma un minimo di autocritica mai eh?  Pagine e pagine sul tuo GA e poi non solo ne hai un altro ma broccoli pure sul forum e le noiose sono altre? 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai avuti dissapori, io, salvo che con uno che è stato bannato, ma nemmeno con quello, a ben guardare.
> La Sbri mi piaceva, ma ci si abitua presto alle assenze, quando sono ben supplite da chi resta; Nicka mi faceva sbadigliare per quello che scriveva, di Simy ricordo gli emozionanti emoticon.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Almeno questa volta le cafonate le hai dette in chiaro. Ma un minimo di autocritica mai eh?  Pagine e pagine sul tuo GA e poi non solo ne hai un altro ma broccoli pure sul forum e le noiose sono altre?


ok,non per difendere fantastica,perchè scrivere una cosa del genere è da stronze vere,ma credo proprio che lo stia facendo a bella posta.Uno può pensare ma evita di scrivere no?il fatto che scrive è proprio perchè ormai recita un copione....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok,non per difendere fantastica,perchè scrivere una cosa del genere è da stronze vere,ma credo proprio che lo stia facendo a bella posta.Uno può pensare ma evita di scrivere no?il fatto che scrive è proprio perchè ormai recita un copione....


Sono bravissima a ignorare, lo sai, ho raggiunto livelli eroici:carneval:.
Ma in un thread in cui si esprime desiderio di rileggere utenti a cui lei può solo allacciare le scarpe e vedere che si permette di giudicare con questa supponenza no credo che vada ignorata.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono bravissima a ignorare, lo sai, ho raggiunto livelli eroici:carneval:.
> Ma in un thread in cui si esprime desiderio di rileggere utenti a cui lei può solo allacciare le scarpe e vedere che si permette di giudicare con questa supponenza no credo che vada ignorata.


E si!:rotflerò credo che veramente provochi a bella posta.ha scritto una cosa stronza troppo gratuitamente capisci?sbaglierò,ma recita la parte...


----------



## Horny (5 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma non credo proprio che nicka e sbriciolata si siano prese una pausa o siano andate via per sempre per quella storia lí., parafrasando.
> Mi sembra davvero una reazione "spropositata"


pure a me.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non vi spiego perchè non capireste comunque un cazzo.Ecco che arriva n'altro cazzo...è il mio caro ragazzo....


Ci stai dicendo tra le righe che sei gay? E' questo che non abbiamo mai capito?:mexican:


----------



## Zod (5 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma non credo proprio che nicka e sbriciolata si siano prese una pausa o siano andate via per sempre per quella storia lí., parafrasando.
> Mi sembra davvero una reazione "spropositata"


Ma no, sicuramente ci stanno facendo un altro dei loro riuscitissimi scherzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche la matra?
> Accidenti.
> Non avrò mai la mia risposta allora.
> Anzi.
> ...


La risposta l'hai avuta, e non mi sembra che  tu fossi nominata in quella risposta.
Quindi veramente non capisco che problema hai con me:  anche perché non mi sembra di essermi mai interessata dei tuoi mp. Per il resto fai tutte le deduzioni che ritieni,  sei in buona compagnia.
Oppure puoi chiedere all'amministrazione, di visionare gli mp.
In seconda battuta: se la gente non scrive può essere che ha da fare altro, che è andata al mare, che sta all'ospedale con un parente moribondo o anche che non ha più voglia di scrivere.
Del resto, mi concederai che in un forum dove dopo mesi si parla ancora di tubarao qualcuno potrebbe anche pensare di non stare in un posto propriamente stimolante.


----------



## Zod (5 Giugno 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La risposta l'hai avuta, e non mi sembra che  tu fossi nominata in quella risposta.
> Quindi veramente non capisco che problema hai con me:  anche perché non mi sembra di essermi mai interessata dei tuoi mp. Per il resto fai tutte le deduzioni che ritieni,  sei in buona compagnia.
> Oppure puoi chiedere all'amministrazione, di visionare gli mp.
> In seconda battuta: se la gente non scrive può essere che ha da fare altro, che è andata al mare, che sta all'ospedale con un parente moribondo o anche che non ha più voglia di scrivere.
> Del resto, mi concederai che in un forum dove dopo mesi si parla ancora di tubarao qualcuno potrebbe anche pensare di non stare in un posto propriamente stimolante.


In effetti, c'è pure gente che parla ancora del ricatto del Conte, i fatti di Tuba in confronto sono accaduti stamattina.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma no, sicuramente ci stanno facendo un altro dei loro riuscitissimi scherzi.


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In effetti, c'è pure gente che parla ancora del ricatto del Conte, i fatti di Tuba in confronto sono accaduti stamattina.


Con tubarao intendevo proprio lui, mica i fatti. ti è chiara la differenza?


----------



## drusilla (6 Giugno 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tubarao intendevo proprio lui, mica i fatti. ti è chiara la differenza?


Vabbè se poi si fa uno scherzo da simpatici umoristi centrato su di lui non è che si aiuta a dimenticare eh....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tubarao intendevo proprio lui, mica i fatti. ti è chiara la differenza?



Non mollare!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vabbè se poi si fa uno scherzo da simpatici umoristi centrato su di lui non è che si aiuta a dimenticare eh....


Si può ignorare.
Lo "scherzo" risale a marzo, era caduto in prescrizione e non sono stata certo io a riesumarlo. 
A te ha aggiunto o tolto qualcosa? 
Siccome mi piacciono le metafore: la caponata era stata indigesta a qualcun altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mollare!


Certo che no.
A Zod piacciono i giochetti: pensa che continuando a ripetere due nomi nello stesso post prima o poi diventeranno interscambiabili.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Zod*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> A Zod piacciono i giochetti: pensa che continuando a ripetere due nomi nello stesso post prima o poi diventeranno interscambiabili.



Zod va preso per quello che è...


----------



## drusilla (6 Giugno 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si può ignorare.
> Lo "scherzo" risale a marzo, era caduto in prescrizione e non sono stata certo io a riesumarlo.
> A te ha aggiunto o tolto qualcosa?
> Siccome mi piacciono le metafore: la caponata era stata indigesta a qualcun altro.


A me sicuramente no. Ma sai, delle volte quando non si ha ragione non si ha ragione. E se nonostante tutto si vuole avere ragione qualcuno che salta c'è. 
La metafora della caponata non è del tutto azzeccata, almeno che non siano stati aggiunti i peperoni a tradimento e senza essere stati chiesti.


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,mi dispiace.Non leggere simy,sbriciolata,nicka,stark,danny,un vero peccato
> D'altronde,se uno qui dentro non sta più bene è giusto allontanarsi.Se uno non sta più bene....
> Dispiace non leggere più persone per scazzi.
> Questa è una piazza virtuale,scazzi ci son sempre stati,sempre ci saranno,come in qualsiasi ambiente del reale,io me ne sono sempre fregato.
> ...


non so se ti riferisci a me, perchè è così assurdo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque non credo proprio almeno nel breve periodo, per quanto riguarda il resto sono daccordo su tutto, tranne che sulla panda diesel, perchè un conto sono le qualità di una persona un conto gli oggetti che possiede, se tu non ti potessi permettere la macchina che hai, non saresti più tu? non ti piacerebbe ugualmente quel tipo di macchina, non credo


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai 1.50 non ce credo... non credo nemmeno all 1.91 .. secondo me sei tipo 1.70 risicato, che pe uscì co te una deve venire con le pianelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quello sono io,1,73 secondo la carta di identità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me sicuramente no. Ma sai, delle volte quando non si ha ragione non si ha ragione. E se nonostante tutto si vuole avere ragione qualcuno che salta c'è.
> La metafora della caponata non è del tutto azzeccata, almeno che non siano stati aggiunti i peperoni a tradimento e senza essere stati chiesti.


Drusilla, capiamoci:
per le scuse ho già detto, se il punto è la ragione la cedo più che volentieri


----------



## drusilla (6 Giugno 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Drusilla, capiamoci:
> per le scuse ho già detto, se il punto è la ragione la cedo più che volentieri


Ok.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> non so se ti riferisci a me, perchè è così assurdo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque non credo proprio almeno nel breve periodo, per quanto riguarda il resto sono daccordo su tutto, tranne che sulla panda diesel, perchè un conto sono le qualità di una persona un conto gli oggetti che possiede, se tu non ti potessi permettere la macchina che hai, non saresti più tu? non ti piacerebbe ugualmente quel tipo di macchina, non credo


Mattia,intanto ben tornato.Vedi,quelli come me,nn avrebbero mai una panda diesel,ma non è una questione economica capisci?mattia io a 20 anni giravo in moto,e quando guardavo quella macchina ,mi brillavano gli occhi,mi tirava il cazzo,capito?Io pensavo:è lei.Un giorno sarà mia....!Solo un giorno perché all'epoca nn era importata in italia..e nel 96 costava 99 milioni...!MA era lei,e doveva essere lei.Non è un pezzo di latta,è il prolungamento del mio corpo,è tutto quello che vorrei che fosse una macchina,passione,adrenalina,aggressività,linee sinuose,è la mia donna..e quando la guardo mi piace,quando mi sussurra,mi da i brividi.Ma queste cose le capisce chi ha la passione,chi è posseduto dal demone della velocità,ULTIMO capisce....!Voi siete basici,maschietti da cortile,vi voglio bene,condivido con voi il mio sapere,al limite vi stimo pure,non tutti,ma resta un fatto,dovreste sempre appassionatamente slinguazzarmi con ardore il culo.RICORDALO.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,intanto ben tornato.Vedi,quelli come me,nn avrebbero mai una panda diesel,ma non è una questione economica capisci?mattia io a 20 anni giravo in moto,e quando guardavo quella macchina ,mi brillavano gli occhi,mi tirava il cazzo,capito?Io pensavo:è lei.Un giorno sarà mia....!Solo un giorno perché all'epoca nn era importata in italia..e nel 96 costava 99 milioni...!MA era lei,e doveva essere lei.Non è un pezzo di latta,è il prolungamento del mio corpo,è tutto quello che vorrei che fosse una macchina,passione,adrenalina,aggressività,linee sinuose,è la mia donna..e quando la guardo mi piace,quando mi sussurra,mi da i brividi.Ma queste cose le capisce chi ha la passione,chi è posseduto dal demone della velocità,ULTIMO capisce....!Voi siete basici,maschietti da cortile,vi voglio bene,condivido con voi il mio sapere,al limite vi stimo pure,non tutti,ma resta un fatto,dovreste sempre appassionatamente slinguazzarmi con ardore il culo.RICORDALO.


Un giorno, forse, ti diró che macchina ho io.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Un giorno, forse, ti diró che macchina ho io.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Si,al posto tuo eviterei,qui dentro tocca stare attenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,intanto ben tornato


Il cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il cazzo.


Nel tuo caso un piccolo ben tornato.


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,intanto ben tornato.Vedi,quelli come me,nn avrebbero mai una panda diesel,ma non è una questione economica capisci?mattia io a 20 anni giravo in moto,e quando guardavo quella macchina ,mi brillavano gli occhi,mi tirava il cazzo,capito?Io pensavo:è lei.Un giorno sarà mia....!Solo un giorno perché all'epoca nn era importata in italia..e nel 96 costava 99 milioni...!MA era lei,e doveva essere lei.Non è un pezzo di latta,è il prolungamento del mio corpo,è tutto quello che vorrei che fosse una macchina,passione,adrenalina,aggressività,linee sinuose,è la mia donna..e quando la guardo mi piace,quando mi sussurra,mi da i brividi.Ma queste cose le capisce chi ha la passione,chi è posseduto dal demone della velocità,ULTIMO capisce....!Voi siete basici,maschietti da cortile,vi voglio bene,condivido con voi il mio sapere,al limite vi stimo pure,non tutti,ma resta un fatto,dovreste sempre appassionatamente slinguazzarmi con ardore il culo.RICORDALO.


la passione per le auto o per le moto, non può essere come la passione per l'arte per un quadro,per un francobollo raro,per una barca,per una spada antica, ci sono katane che costano 200.000 euro o più. ti da emozioni averla, ma se quelle emozioni non puo condividerle, raccontarle.questa macchina c'è l'hai da prima che stessi con la tua attuale compagna? quando raccontavi il tuo periodo buio quando tornavi a casa solo avevi quest'auto  e ti dava le stesse emozioni che ti da ora? perchè secondo mè tutto il resto è solo contorno se non c'è una persona che ci sta vicino, le cose perdono di valore e importanza


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> la passione per le auto o per le moto, non può essere come la passione per l'arte per un quadro,per un francobollo raro,per una barca,per una spada antica, ci sono katane che costano 200.000 euro o più. ti da emozioni averla, ma se quelle emozioni non puo condividerle, raccontarle.questa macchina c'è l'hai da prima che stessi con la tua attuale compagna? quando raccontavi il tuo periodo buio quando tornavi a casa solo avevi quest'auto  e ti dava le stesse emozioni che ti da ora? perchè secondo mè tutto il resto è solo contorno se non c'è una persona che ci sta vicino, le cose perdono di valore e importanza



Mattia,per una serie di motivi preferisco darti certe risposte in privato.


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il cazzo.


poi ti chiedi perchè ti spiano gli mp, magari il fatto di comportarti così con tutti porta le persone a dere il peggio di se stesse,magari vogliono semplicemente conoscere chi hanno realmente davanti, e poi utilizzano qualsiasi modo per ottenere il risultato


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia,per una serie di motivi preferisco darti certe risposte in privato.


mi faccio un po trasportare a volte dalle discussioni, ho scritto così perchè pensavo alla mia situazione,comunque grazie  davvero.scrivevo meno per il corso e a volte non sapevo cosa scrivere
comunque la lista dei 2 di picche aumenta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eppure la situazione mica cambia, adesso non posso nemmeno dire che non sto provando:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> mi faccio un po trasportare a volte dalle discussioni, ho scritto così perchè pensavo alla mia situazione,comunque grazie  davvero.scrivevo meno per il corso e a volte non sapevo cosa scrivere
> comunque la lista dei 2 di picche aumenta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:eppure la situazione mica cambia, adesso non posso nemmeno dire che non sto provando:carneval:



Ma non è per te,tu sei un signore.E che dato che i cazzi miei vanno in giro alla velocità della luce,e fin quando vanno in giro i miei ,sti cazzi,purtroppo vanno in giro anche le cazzate.Allora i cazzi miei sono i miei e se vanno in giro io ci metto la faccia....E STI CAZZI,me li metto tutti per traverso e vaffanculo come sempre...Ma le cazzate no.Allora preso atto che di come funziona.Da oggi i cazzi miei li dico a chi dico io,e privatamente,così da tenere bene chiara la distinzione fra i cazzi miei e le cazzate.Almeno posso quanto meno difendermi.


----------



## Bender (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è per te,tu sei un signore.E che dato che i cazzi miei vanno in giro alla velocità della luce,e fin quando vanno in giro i miei ,sti cazzi,purtroppo vanno in giro anche le cazzate.Allora i cazzi miei sono i miei e se vanno in giro io ci metto la faccia....E STI CAZZI,me li metto tutti per traverso e vaffanculo come sempre...Ma le cazzate no.Allora preso atto che di come funziona.Da oggi i cazzi miei li dico a chi dico io,e privatamente,così da tenere bene chiara la distinzione fra i cazzi miei e le cazzate.Almeno posso quanto meno difendermi.


quanti cazzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> quanti cazzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E si...bravo.Quanti cazzi.....e sono cazzi che cercano un padre o una madre....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> quanti cazzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Volano bassi e di traverso.....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> poi ti chiedi perchè ti spiano gli mp, magari il fatto di comportarti così con tutti porta le persone a dere il peggio di se stesse,magari vogliono semplicemente conoscere chi hanno realmente davanti, e poi utilizzano qualsiasi modo per ottenere il risultato


La persone gia' fanno schifo da sole, Mattia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La persone gia' fanno schifo da sole, Mattia.


Come non condividere questo tuo pensiero.....


----------

